# مناسبات > وأذن في الناس بالحج >  شرح لمناسك الحج بالخطوات والصور

## المعدن النفيس

**

*صفة الحج
راجعها فضيلة الشيخ العلامة
عبدالله بن جبرين ( رحمه الله )
=================================
*

** حج بيت الله الحرام ركن من أركان الإسلام لقوله تعالى
{ ولله على الناس حج البيت من استطاع إليه سبيلا } . سورة آل عمران (97) 
وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( بني الإسلام على خمس : شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمداً رسول الله
وإقام الصلاة وإيتاء الزكاة وصوم رمضان وحج البيت من استطاع إليه سبيلا ) متفق عليه . 
فالحج واجب على كل مسلم مستطيع مرة واحدة في العمر . 
* الاستطاعة هي أن يكون المسلم صحيح البدن ، يملك من المواصلات ما يصل به إلى مكة حسب حاله ، 
ويملك زاداً يكفيه ذهاباً وإياباً زائداً على نفقات من تلزمه نفقته . ويشترط للمرأة خاصة أن يكون معها محرم . 
* المسلم مخير بين أن يحج مفرداً أو قارناً أو متمتعاً .
والإفرادهو أن يحرم بالحج وحده بلا عمرة . 
والقران هو أن يحرم بالعمرة والحج جميعاً .
والتمتع هو أن يحرم بالعمرة خلال أشهر الحج ( وهي شوال و ذو القعدة وذو الحجة ) 
ثم يحل منها ثم يحرم بالحج في نفس العام . 
و سنبين هنا صفة التمتع لأنه أفضل الأنساك الثلاثة ، لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر به أصحابه . 
إذا وصل المسلم إلى الميقات ( والمواقيت خمسة كما في صورة 1 ) يستحب له أن يغتسل ويُطيب بدنه ، 
لأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم اغتسل عند إحرامه ، ولقول عائشة رضي الله عنها : 
( كنت أطيب رسول الله لإحرامه قبل أن يحرم ).
 ويستحب له أيضاً تقليم أظافره وحلق عانته وإبطيه . 


* المواقيت : 
1- ذو الحليفة ، وتبعد عن مكة 428كم . .
2- الجحفة ، قرية بينها وبين البحر الأحمر 10كم ، وهي الآن خراب ، ويحرم الناس من رابغ التي تبعد عن مكة 186كم . 
3- يلملم ، وادي على طريق اليمن يبعد 120كم عن مكة ، ويحرم الناس الآن من قرية السعدية . 
4- قرن المنازل : واسمه الآن السيل الكبير يبعد حوالي 75كم عن مكة . 
5- ذات عرق : ويسمى الضَريبة يبعد 100كم عن مكة ، وهو مهجور الآن لا يمر عليه طريق . 
تنبيه : هذه المواقيت لمن مر عليها من أهلها أو من غيرهم . 
ـ من لم يكن على طريقه ميقات أحرم عند محاذاته لأقرب ميقات . 
ـ من كان داخل حدود المواقيت كأهل جدة ومكة فإنه يحرم من مكانه .



* ثم يلبس الذكر لباس الإحرام ( وهو إزار ورداء ) ويستحب أن يلبس نعلين [ أنظر صورة 2 ] ، لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( ليحرم أحدكم في إزار ورداء ونعلين )  * أما المرأة فتحرم في ما شاءت من اللباس الساتر الذي ليس فيه تبرج أو تشبه بالرجال ، دون أن تتقيد بلون محدد . ولكن تجتنب في إحرامها لبس النقاب والقفازين لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( لا تنتقب المحرمة ولا تلبس القفازين )رواه البخاري .
ولكنها تستر وجهها عن الرجال الأجانب بغير النقاب ، لقول أسماء بنت أبي بكر رضي الله عنها : ( كنا نغطي وجوهنا من الرجال في الإحرام ).ثم بعد ذلك ينوي المسلم بقلبه الدخول في العمرة ، ويشرع له أن يتلفظ بما نوى ، فيقول : ( لبيك عمرة ) أو ( اللهم لبيك عمرة ) . والأفضل أن يكون التلفظ بذلك بعد استوائه على مركوبه ، كالسيارة ونحوها . 



* ليس للإحرام صلاة ركعتين تختصان به ،
ولكن لو أحرم المسلم بعد صلاة فريضة فهذا أفضل ، لفعله صلى الله عليه وسلم رواه مسلم . 
*من كان مسافراً بالطائرة فإنه يحرم إذا حاذى الميقات . 
* للمسلم أن يشترط في إحرامه إذا كان يخشى أن يعيقه أي ظرف طارئ عن إتمام عمرته وحجه . 
كالمرض أو الخوف أو غير ذلك ، فيقول بعد إحرامه : 
(إن حبسني حابس فمحلي حيث حبستني )
وفائدة هذا الاشتراط أنه لو عاقه شيء فإنه يحل من عمرته بلا فدية . 
* ثم بعد الإحرام يسن للمسلم أن يكثر من التلبية ، وهي قول : 
( لبيك اللهم لبيك ن لبيك لا شريك لك لبيك ، إن الحمد والنعمة لك والملك ، لا شريك لك ) 
يرفع بها الرجال أصواتهم ، أما النساء فيخفضن أصواتهن . 



* ثم إذا وصل الكعبة قطع التلبية واضطبع بإحرامه [كما في صورة 3 ] ، ثم استلم الحجر الأسود بيمينه ( أي مسح عليه ) وقبله قائلاً : ( الله اكبر ) 
 ، فإن لم يتمكن من تقبيله بسبب الزحام فإنه يستلمه بيده ويقبل يده. فإن لم يستطع استلمه بشيء معه ( كالعصا ) وما شابهها وقبّل ذلك الشيء ، فإن لم يتمكن من استلامه استقبله بجسده وأشار إليه بيمينه – دون أن يُقبلها – قائلاً : ( الله أكبر ) ، [ كما في صورة 4 ]، ثم يطوف على الكعبة 7 أشواط يبتدئ كل شوط بالحجر الأسود وينتهي به ، ويُقَبله ويستلمه مع التكبير كلما مر عليه ، فإن لم يتمكن أشار إليه بلا تقبيل مع التكبير – كما سبق – ، ويفعل هذا أيضا في نهاية الشوط السابع . 
أما الركن اليماني فإنه كلما مر عليه استلمه بيمينه دون تكبير
،[ كما في صورة 4 ]، فإن لم يتمكن من استلامه بسبب الزحام فإنه لا يشير إليه ولا يكبر ، بل يواصل طوافه . 



ويستحب له أن يقول في المسافة التي بين الركن اليماني والحجر الأسود 
( ربنا آتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الآخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار ) [ كما في صورة 4 ]. 


* ليس للطواف ذكر خاص به فلو قرأ المسلم القرآن أو ردد بعض الأدعية المأثورة أو ذكر الله فلا حرج . 
* يسن للرجل أن يرمل في الأشواط الثلاثة الأولى من طوافه . 
والرَمَل هو الإسراع في المشي مع تقارب الخطوات ، لفعله صلى الله عليه وسلم ذلك في طوافه. متفق عليه .
 * ينبغي للمسلم أن يكون على طهارة عند طوافه ، لأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم توضأ قبل أن يطوف. متفق عليه .
* إذا شك المسلم في عدد الأشواط التي طافها فإنه يبني على اليقين ، أي يرجح الأقل ، 
فإذا شك هل طاف 3 أشواط أم 4 فإنه يجعلها 3 احتياطاً ويكمل الباقي . 
* ثم إذا فرغ المسلم من طوافه اتجه إلى مقام إبراهيم عليه السلام وهو يتلو قوله تعالى
{ واتخذوا من مقام إبراهيم مصلى }، سورة البقرة (125)
ثم صلى خلفه ركعتين بعد أن يزيل الاضطباع ويجعل رداءه على كتفيه [ كما في صورة 4 ]. 
* ويسن أن يقرأ في الركعة الأولى سورة { قل يا أيها الكافرون } وفي الركعة الثانية سورة { قل هو الله أحد } .
 * إذا لم يتمكن المسلم من الصلاة خلف المقام بسبب الزحام فإنه يصلي في أي مكان من المسجد ، 
ثم بعد صلاته عند المقام يستحب له أن يشرب من ماء زمزم ، 
ثم يتجه إلى الحجر الأسود ليستلمه بيمينه ، . فإذا لم يتمكن من ذلك فلا حرج عليه . 




* ثم يتجه المسلم إلى الصفا ، ويستحب له أن يقرأ إذا قرب منه قوله تعالى : 
{ إِنَّ الصَّفَا وَالْمَرْوَةَ مِنْ شَعَائِرِ اللَّهِ فَمَنْ حَجَّ الْبَيْتَ أَوْ اعْتَمَرَ فَلا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْهِ أَنْ يَطَّوَّفَ بِهِمَا 
وَمَنْ تَطَوَّعَ خَيْراً فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ شَاكِرٌ عَلِيمٌ  } . سورة البقر (158) .
ويقول ( نبدأ بما بدأ الله به )
ثم يستحب له أن يرقى على الصفا فيستقبل القبلة ويرفع يديه [ كما في صورة 5 ] ،
ويقول – جهراً - : ( الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر ، لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، 
له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير ، لا إله إلا الله وحده ، أنجز وعده ، ونصر عبده ، وهزم الأحزاب وحده ) 
ثم يدعو – سراً – بما شاء ، ثم يعيد الذكر السابق ، ثم يدعو ثانية ثم يعيد الذكر السابق مرة ثالثة ولا يدعو بعده.
* ثم ينزل ويمشي إلى المروة ، ويسن له أن يسرع في مشيه فيما بين العلمين الأخضرين في المسعى ، 
فإذا وصل المروة استحب له أن يرقاها ويفعل كما فعل على الصفا من استقبال القبلة ورفع اليدين والذكر والدعاء السابق . 
وهكذا يفعل في كل شوط . 
أما في نهاية الشوط السابع من السعي فإنه لا يفعل ما سبق . 
* ليس للسعي ذكر خاص به . ولكن يشرع للمسلم أن يذكر الله ويدعوه بما شاء ، وإن قرأ القرآن فلا حرج . 
* يستحب أن يكون المسلم متطهراً أثناء سعيه . 
* إذا أقيمت الصلاة وهو يسعى فإنه يصلي مع الجماعة ثم يكمل سعيه . 
* ثم إذا فرغ المسلم من سعيه فإنه يحلق شعر رأسه أو يقصره ، والتقصير هنا أفضل من الحلق ، 
لكي يحلق شعر رأسه في الحج . 
* لابد أن يستوعب التقصير جميع أنحاء الرأس ، فلا يكفي أن يقصر شعر رأسه من جهة واحدة . 
* المرأة ليس عليها حلق ، وإنما تقصر شعر رأسها بقدر الأصبع من كل ظفيرة أو من كل جانب ، 
لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( ليس على النساء حلق إنما على النساء التقصير ) . 
* ثم بعد الحلق أو التقصير تنتهي أعمال العمرة ، فيحل المسلم إحرامه إلى أن يحرم بالحج في يوم ( 8 ذي الحجة ) . 
إذا كان يوم ( 8 ذي الحجة ) وهو المسمى يوم التروية أحرم المسلم بالحج من مكانه الذي هو فيه 
وفعل عند إحرامه بالحج كما فعل عند إحرامه بالعمرة من الاغتسال والتطيب و .... الخ ، 
ثم انطلق إلى منى فأقام بها وصلى الظهر والعصر والمغرب والعشاء والفجر ، 
يصلي كل صلاة في وقتها مع قصر الرباعية منها ( أي يصلي الظهر والعصر والعشاء ركعتين ) . 


* فإذا طلعت شمس يوم ( 9 ذي الحجة وهو يوم عرفة ) توجه إلى عرفة ، 
ويسن له أن ينزل بنمرة ( وهي ملاصقة لعرفة ) [ كما في صورة 6 ]، 
ويبقى فيها إلى الزوال ثم يخطب الإمام أو من ينوب عنه الناسَ بخطبة تناسب حالهم
يبين لهم فيها ما يشرع للحجاج في هذا اليوم وما بعده من أعمال ، 
ثم يصلي الحجاج الظهر والعصر قصراً وجمعاً في وقت الظهر ، 
ثم يقف الناس بعرفة ، وكلها يجوز الوقوف بها إلا بطن عُرَنة ، لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : 
( عرفة كلها موقف وارفعوا عن بطن عُرَنة )، 
ولكن يستحب للحاج الوقوف خلف جبل عرفة مستقبلاً القبلة [ كما في صورة 7 ]، 
لأنه موقف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، إن تيسر ذلك . ويجتهد في الذكر والدعاء المناسب ، 
ومن ذلك ما ورد في قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : 
( خير الدعاء دعاء يوم عرفة ، وأفضل ما قلت أنا والنبيون من قبلي :
لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو على كل شيء قدير ) . 




التروية : سمي بذلك لأن الناس كانوا يتروون فيه من الماء ، لأن منى لم يكن بها ماء ذلك الوقت 
بطن عُرَنة : وهو وادي بين عرفة ومزدلفة 
[ كما في صورة 6 ]
جبل عرفة : ويسمى خطأ ( جبل الرحمة ) وليست له أي ميزة على غيره من أرض عرفة ، فينبغي عدم قصد صعوده أو التبرك بأحجاره كما يفعل الجهال .



* يستحب للحاج أن يكون وقوفه بعرفة على دابته ،
لأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم وقف على بعيره ، وفي زماننا هذا حلت السيارات محل الدواب ،
فيكون راكباً في سيارته ، إلا إذا كان نزوله منها أخشع لقلبه . 
* لا يجوز للحاج مغادرة عرفة إلى مزدلفة قبل غروب الشمس . 
* فإذا غربت الشمس سار الحجاج إلى مزدلفة بسكينة وهدوء وأكثروا من التلبية في طريقهم ، 
فإذا وصلوا مزدلفة صلوا بها المغرب ثلاث ركعات والعشاء ركعتين جمعاً ، بأذان واحد ويقيمون لكل صلاة ، 
وذلك عند وصولهم مباشرة دون تأخير ( وإذا لم يتمكنوا من وصول مزدلفة قبل منتصف الليل
فإنهم يصلون المغرب والعشاء في طريقهم خشية خروج الوقت ) . 
ثم يبيت الحجاج في مزدلفة حتى يصلوا بها الفجر ، 
ثم يسن لهم بعد الصلاة أن يقفوا عند المشعر الحرام مستقبلين القبلة ، 
مكثرين من ذكر الله والدعاء مع رفع اليدين ، إلى أن يسفروا – أي إلى أن ينتشر النور – [ أنظر صورة 6 ] 
لفعله صلى الله عليه وسلم . 
* يجوز لمن كان معه نساء أو ضَعَفة أن يغادر مزدلفة إلى منى إذا مضى ثلثا الليل تقريباً ، 
لقول ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما : ( بعثني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الضَعَفة من جمع بليل )  . 
* مزدلفة كلها موقف ، ولكن السنة أن يقف بالمشعر الحرام كما سبق ، لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :
( وقفت هاهنا ومزدلفة كلها موقف )  . 
ثم ينصرف الحجاج إلى منى مكثرين من التلبية في طريقهم ، ويسرعون في المشي إذا وصلوا وادي مُحَسِّر ،
ثم يتجهون إلى الجمرة الكبرى ( وهي جمرة العقبة ) 
ويرمونها بسبع حصيات ( يأخذونها من مزدلفة أو منى حسبما تيسر )
كل حصاة بحجم الحمص تقريباً [ كما في صورة 8 ]



المشعر الحرام : وهو الآن المسجد الموجود بمزدلفة ( كما في صورة 6 )
جمع : جمع هي مزدلفة ، سميت بذلك لأن الحجاج يجمعون فيها صلاتي المغرب والعشاء .
وادي مُحَسِّر : وهو وادي بين منى ومزدلفة ( كما في صورة 6 ) وسمي بذلك لأن فيل أبرهة حَسَرَ فيه ، أي وقف ، فهو موضع عذاب يسن الإسراع فيه .


يرفع الحاج يده عند رمي كل حصاة قائلاً : ( الله أكبر ) ، ويستحب أن يرميها من بطن الوادي ويجعل مكة عن يساره ومنى عن يمينه [ كما في صورة 9] ، لفعله صلى الله عليه وسلم . ولا بد من وقوع الحصى في بطن الحوض – ولا حرج لو خرجت من الحوض بعد وقوعها فيه – أما إذا ضربت الشاخص المنصوب ولم تقع في الحوض لم يجزئ ذلك . 
* ثم بعد الرمي ينحر الحاج ( الذي من خارج الحرم ) هديه ، ويستحب له أن يأكل منه ويهدي ويتصدق . ويمتد وقت الذبح إلى غروب الشمس يوم ( 13 ذي الحجة ) مع جواز الذبح ليلاً ، ولكن الأفضل المبادرة بذبحه بعد رمي جمرة العقبة يوم العيد ، لفعله صلى الله عليه وسلم . ( وإذا لم يجد الحاج الهدي صام 3 أيام في الحج ويستحب أن تكون يوم 11 و 12 و 13 و 7 أيام إذا رجع إلى بلده ) . 



ثم بعد ذبح الهدي يحلق الحاج رأسه أو يقصر منه ، والحلق أفضل من التقصير ،
لأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم دعا للمحلقين بالمغفرة 3 مرات وللمقصرين مرة واحدة . 
* بعد رمي جمرة العقبة والحلق أو التقصير يباح للحاج كل شيء حرم عليه بسبب الإحرام إلا النساء ، 
ويسمى هذا التحلل ( التحلل الأول ) ، ثم يتجه الحاج – بعد أن يتطيب – إلى مكة ليطوف بالكعبة طواف الإفاضة المذكور في قوله تعالى : 
{ ثم ليقضوا تفثهم وليوفوا نذورهم وليَطوّفوا بالبيت العتيق } . لقول عائشة رضي الله عنها : 
( كنت أطيب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لحله قبل أن يطوف بالبيت ) ، ثم يسعى بعد هذا الطواف سعي الحج . 
وبعد هذا الطواف يحل للحاج كل شيء حرم عليه بسبب الإحرام حتى النساء ، ويسمى هذا التحلل ( التحلل التام ) . 
* الأفضل للحاج أن يرتب فعل هذه الأمور كما سبق ( الرمي ثم الحلق أو التقصير ثم الذبح ثم طواف الإفاضة ) ، 
لكن لو قدم بعضها على بعض فلا حرج . 
* ثم يرجع الحاج إلى منى ليقيم بها يوم ( 11 و 12 ذي الحجة بلياليهن )
إذا أراد التعجل ( بشرط أن يغادر منى قبل الغروب ) ، 
أو يوم ( 11 و 12 و 13 ذي الحجة بلياليهن ) إذا أراد التأخر ، وهو أفضل من التعجل ، لقوله تعالى 
{ فمن تعجل في يومين فلا إثم عليه ومن تأخر فلا إثم عليه لمن اتقى }. سورة البقرة (203)
ويرمي في كل يوم من هذه الأيام الجمرات الثلاث بعد الزوال مبتدئاً بالصغرى ثم الوسطى ثم الكبرى ، 
بسبع حصيات لكل جمرة ، مع التكبير عند رمي كل حصاة . 
ويسن له بعد أن يرمي الجمرة الصغرى أن يتقدم عليها في مكان لا يصيبه فيه الرمي 
ثم يستقبل القبلة ويدعو دعاء طويلاً رافعاً يديه [ كما في صورة 10 ] ، 
ويسن أيضاً بعد أن يرمي الجمرة الوسطى أن يتقدم عليها ويجعلها عن يمينه ويستقبل القبلة ويدعو دعاء طويلاً رافعاً يديه [ كما في صورة 10] 
أما الجمرة الكبرى ( جمرة العقبة ) فإنه يرميها ولا يقف يدعو ، لفعله صلى الله عليه وسلم ذلك . 



*بعد فراغ الحاج من حجه وعزمه على الرجوع إلى أهله فإنه يجب عليه أن يطوف ( طواف الوداع ) 
ثم يغادر مكة بعده مباشرة ،
لقول ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما : ( أمِر الناس أن يكون آخر عهدهم بالبيت ، إلا أنه خُفف عن المرأة الحائض ) رواه مسلم ، 
فالحائض ليس عليها طواف وداع .
*********************
* مسائل متفرقة : 
* يصح حج الصغير الذي لم يبلغ ، لأن امرأة رفعت إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صبياً فقالت : 
يا رسول الله ألهذا حج ؟ فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( نعم ، ولك أجر ) 38، 
ولكن لا تجزئه هذه الحجة عن حجة الإسلام ، لأنه غير مكلف ، ويجب عليه أن يحج فرضه بعد البلوغ . 
* يفعل ولي الصغير ما يعجز عنه الصغير من أفعال الحج ، كالرمي ونحوه . 
* الحائض تأتي بجميع أعمال الحج غير أنها لا تطوف بالبيت إلا إذا انقطع حيضها و اغتسلت ، ومثلها النفساء . 
* يجوز للمرأة أن تأكل حبوب منع العادة لكي لا يأتيها الحيض أثناء الحج . 
* يجوز رمي الجمرات عن كبير السن وعن النساء إذا كان يشق عليهن ، 
ويبدأ الوكيل برمي الجمرة عن نفسه ثم عن موُكله . وهكذا يفعل في بقية الجمرات . 
* من مات ولم يحج وقد كان مستطيعاً للحج عند موته حُج عنه من تركته ، 
وإن تطوع أحد أقاربه بالحج عنه فلا حرج . 
* يجوز لكبير السن والمريض بمرض لا يرجى شفاؤه أن ينيب من يحج عنه ،
بشرط أن يكون هذا النائب قد حج عن نفسه . 


*********************

* محظورات الإحرام : 
لا يجوز للمحرم أن يفعل هذه الأشياء : 
1- أن يأخذ شيئاً من شعره أو أظافره . 
2- أن يتطيب في ثوبه أو بدنه . 
3- أن يغطي رأسه بملاصق ، كالطاقية والغترة ونحوها . 
4- أن يتزوج أو يُزَوج غيره ، أو يخطب . 
5- أن يجامع . 
6- أن يباشر ( أي يفعل مقدمات الجماع من اللمس والتقبيل ) بشهوة . 
7- أن يلبس الذكر مخيطاً ، وهو ما فُصّل على مقدار البدن أو العضو ،
كالثوب أو الفنيلة أو السروال ونحوه ،
وهذا المحظور خاص بالرجال – كما سبق - . 
8- أن يقتل صيداً برياً ، كالغزال والأرنب والجربوع ، ونحو ذلك . 
* من فعل شيئاً من هذه المحظورات جاهلاً أو ناسياً أو مُكرهاً فلا إثم عليه ولا فدية . 
* أما من فعلها متعمداً – والعياذ بالله – أو محتاجاً لفعلها : 
فعليه أن يسأل العلماء ليبينوا له ما يلزمه من الفدية . 

*********************
* تنبيه : 

من ترك شيئاً من أعمال الحج الواردة في هذه الرسالة فعليه أن يسأل العلماء ليبينوا له ما يترتب على ذلك . 
والله أعلم 
وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين .




*
*

*



المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

ماذا يعلمنا الحج ؟ 
الـزوجـان في الحـج 
حكم الحلق والتقصير للمحرم خارج الحرم 
أعمال يعدل ثوابها الحج 
فقه حج المريض 
38 فضيلة من فضائل الحج 
محظورات الاحرام للنساء في العمرة 
كيف نستقبل الحجاج 
معلومات عن حج التمتع وأهم شروطه 
احكام تخص المرأة في الحج والعمرة

----------


## مهرة القصر

« اللهم يسر لنا حجاً مبرورا وسعيا مشكوراً واغفر اللهم ذنوبنا وخطايانا» 
آمين ,,

جٌزيتِ الفِردَوس الأعلى مِنْ الجَنّه ♥`

~ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ ~ 
وَحْدَهُ لَا شَرِيكَ لَهُ،لَهُ الْمُلْكُ وَلَهُ الْحَمْدُ 
وَهُوَعلى كلِّ شيءٍ قديرٌ

----------


## مجروحة وأكابر

الحمد لله استفدت من هالكتابه جزاكم الله خير و انا رايحه الحج ان شاءالله دعواتكم خواتي

----------


## كتكوتة حبيبي

جزاكم الله خير

----------


## وضـــحـــى

جزاج الله خير

----------


## المعدن النفيس

> « اللهم يسر لنا حجاً مبرورا وسعيا مشكوراً واغفر اللهم ذنوبنا وخطايانا» 
> آمين ,,
> 
> جٌزيتِ الفِردَوس الأعلى مِنْ الجَنّه ♥`


آمين .. آمين .. آمين وياج يآرب
شكرا يالغالية لجميل مرورج ودعواتج الطيبة

----------


## المعدن النفيس

> الحمد لله استفدت من هالكتابه جزاكم الله خير و انا رايحه الحج ان شاءالله دعواتكم خواتي


الحمد لله
ويزاج خيرا أختي
ما شاء الله تبارك الله
الله يوفقج ويسهل عليج ويتقبل منج
لا تنسينا من صالح دعائج

----------


## المعدن النفيس

بارك الله فيكن أخواتي لجميل مروركن

----------


## المعدن النفيس

شكرا غالياتي لمروركن
بارك الله فيكن
وتقبل الله منا ومنكنم صالح الأعمال

----------


## المعدن النفيس

*يرفع لأهميته*

----------


## غزاوية ولي الفخر

في ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله

----------


## حكاية روووح

يستحق الرفع رفع الله قدرك اختي الكريمه

----------

